# Bateman's Bay area Sun 3/2



## kyles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Kim,
I'd join you on the ocean but being a novice I think I should stick to the calm water for a bit rather than jumping in the deep end if you know what I mean.
Did you end up going out this week? How did you go?

Kylie


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Kim,

Unfortunately I am getting some earthworks done at home on Saturday, and got heaps to catch up on after spending just over 4 weeks at the bay over the festive season. Will not be down this Sunday.

Am hoping to be down the following weekend but the plan is to clear out the van ready for its move......not sure if I will get onto the water but might be able to sneak away for a few hours - most likely a Corrigans trip. Enjoyed our Maloneys trip last week - came back to the beach with the kids for a swim a bit later but you were still enjoying things out on the water. Also noted your new PB from the following trip - congratulations!

Kylse - Dont be afraid to give Maloneys a run....Especially of you have one of the experienced yakkers (like Kim) to venture out with. Most times the waters are flat and easily manageable. These trips are quite enjoyable and something a bit different (even if like me you usually manage to fill the yak with Red Rock Cod and Sargeant Baker!!)

Cheers,

Bart70


----------

